# Starting on the body



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Well, the chassis, suspension, brakes, driveline and engine are done. 400 broken in just fine. Purrs like a kitten, that balancing really helps.
Now on to the body. If you are interested in a custom built, to your specs, rotiesserie, check this one out.
My brother is a steel fabricator and built this one. He modified the standard design to add strength and stability. It also breaks down to fit on a pallet for shipping.
Kevin


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The body doesn't look too bad at all!! :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice rotiesserie,


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, the important parts are good and solid just floors and qtrs really. Even the trunk tailpiece, upper trunk, and windo channels are good.
I will post a photo gallery with more pix. Do I need approval for that?
Kev


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Send me a PM when you post the pictures and I'll approve them,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice looking car, and roto!!:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Call me jealous, man that thing is clean to me! I would be done now if I had started with something that nice..


----------

